# Impossible d'obtenir le logiciel de prise en charge Windowsp



## TonyT (20 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,

Problème rencontré par plusieurs personnes, vu sur plusieurs forums mas pas ici, donc j'en profite pour poster :

J'ai voulu tester bootcamp (sur un macbook pro 13" d'Avril dernier), pour installer Windows 7.

Je lance mon assistant, et lors du téléchargement des drivers, j'ai 2 choix :

- télécharger et graver
- télécharger sur un disque externe

Aucune de ces solutions ne fonctionnent.

Le stockage sur une clé USB de 4 Go formatée en fat ne fonctionne pas, et pour la copie sur CD, je clique sur graver et on me renvoie à l'écran précédent.

J'ai mis à jour OSX récemment en 10.6.6.

Si certains d'entre vous ont une astuce, je suis preneur 

Il y a un forum "Windows sur Mac" on nigaud&#8230;

Au temps pour moi. L'erreur est humaine  Merci pour le déplacement.


----------



## Noss (20 Janvier 2011)

Hello!

La même pour moi sur un iMac tout récent.

C'était ma première tentative aujourd'hui.  

Mon hypothèse du coup ça serait que ça vient d'Apple, l'utilitaire a pas du télécharger correctement le logiciel. D'où l'échec des deux solutions.


----------



## TonyT (20 Janvier 2011)

Tous les autres topics que j'ai lu ailleurs datent d'il y a quelques jours, on dirait que ça vient de la mise à jour 6.6. J'espère que ce sera vite corrigé..

Il y a un endroit où on peut soumettre ces problèmes à Apple ?


----------



## firfredo (23 Janvier 2011)

idem pour moi il manque le logiciel de prise en charge pour win .petite question ;puis-mettre win xp ou obligatoirement seven ?et et-ce que 20 giga sont suffisant pour la partition?


----------



## TonyT (23 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,

Il me semble que Windows XP peut marcher, mais n'est plus officiellement supporté.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2011)

dernières nouvelles : Bootcamp

http://www.macg.co/news/vo...dans-boot-camp

*Citation : >*

Avec Mac OS X 10.6.6, Apple a étendu à l'ensemble des Mac les modifications dans Boot Camp qui avaient été apportées par le MacBook Air (lire : Les pilotes Windows 7 et le MacBook Air 2010 ). Ainsi, seul Windows 7 est désormais officiellement supporté, au détriment de Windows Vista et XP.

_Conséquence : Apple déconseille d'utiliser les pilotes fournis sur le DVD d'installation de Snow Leopard. À la place, l'installeur Boot Camp se chargera à la fin de l'installation de télécharger les pilotes les plus récents et les plus adaptés à la machine (avec le choix de les graver ou de les transférer sur une clef USB pour les installer une fois sous Windows). On devrait néanmoins toujours pouvoir bricoler pour installer Vista ou XP, mais Apple ne fournira plus que des pilotes adaptés à la version la plus récente de Windows 7._

Image : du téléchargement

http://static.macg.co/img/...110-155415.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2011)

Salut tout le monde!

Meme probleme pour moi, bootcamp lance le telechargement puis impossible de graver ou de copier sur une cle usb.

J'ai essaye sur un macbook blanc core2duo 2,4ghz.

J'espere juste qu'il ne faudra pas attendre 10.6.7 pour que Apple corrige le probleme (probleme de telechargement ou bug de l'assistant?).


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2011)

Quelques liens : (et n'oubliez pas, les *exe* se chargent depuis Windows)

http://www.apple.com/chfr/support/bootcamp/

3.1 >

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3777?viewlocale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1336

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h56 ----------




firfredo a dit:


> est-ce que 20 giga sont suffisant pour la partition?



20 Go ne sont pas suffisant ... faut de la place (effet de fragmentation) entre Windows, Office et quelques petites applications ... 32 Go sont un minimum

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h02 ----------




TonyT a dit:


> Windows XP peut marcher, mais n'est plus officiellement supporté.




Fonctionner OUI ... sans support à l'avenir


----------



## edd72 (25 Janvier 2011)

Pour XP, 20Go sont largement suffisants (après ça dépend si tu installes dedans des jeux de plusieurs Go, etc.). Pour 7, je ne sais pas trop (je pense qu'il faut dans ce cas opter pour les 32Go proposés par défaut par BC).


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2011)

sooonic a dit:


> Salut tout le monde!
> 
> Meme probleme pour moi, bootcamp lance le telechargement puis impossible de graver ou de copier sur une cle usb.
> 
> J'espere juste qu'il ne faudra pas attendre 10.6.7 pour que Apple corrige le probleme (probleme de telechargement ou bug de l'assistant?).



La clef USB en FAT32 ... pour les exe


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2011)

Salut

si si, ma clé usb (4 Go) est en FAT32, MBR.

Si je clique sur "graver une copie sur CD ou DVD", j'ai une fenêtre pour demander la vitesse de gravure,... je clique sur graver et ... rien.

Si je clique sur "enregistrer une copie sur un disque externe", j'ai le message : "Le logiciel de prise en charge de Windows n'a pas pu être enregistré dans le fichier spécifié. Une erreur est survenue lors de l'enregistrement du logiciel de prise en charge de Windows". (bien sûr, j'ai bien selectionner ma clé usb dans la fenêtre) (même chose si j'essaye dans un dossier de mon disque dur).

De plus, à chaque fois que je relance Bootcamp, il recommence le téléchargement à zéro.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2011)

sooonic a dit:


> Salut
> 
> si si, ma clé usb (4 Go) est en FAT32, MBR.
> 
> ...



Relis cela :>

*Citation : >*

*Avec Mac OS X 10.6.6*, Apple a étendu à l'ensemble des Mac les modifications dans Boot Camp qui avaient été apportées par le MacBook Air (lire : Les pilotes Windows 7 et le MacBook Air 2010 ). Ainsi, seul Windows 7 est désormais officiellement supporté, au détriment de Windows Vista et XP.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2011)

Justement, j'ai recement acheter Windows 7.

Avant meme de commencer le partitionnement, l'assistant Bootcamp demande en premier de creer un cd ou une cle usb.

Apple déconseille d'utiliser le disque de snow leopard, ce qui est logique car il contient un gestionnaire windows xp et vista (meme si vista et 7 sont proches, il vaut mieux installer directement un gestionnaire et des pilote win7 que d'installer un gestionnaire vista puis faire une mise a jour "par dessus". Peut-etre bien que sa fonctionne mais ce n'est pas une installation propre (risque de bugs))

Normalement l'assistant Bootcamp devrait en premier graver un cd ou preparer une cle usb avec un gestionnaire et pilotes certifie windows 7, puis il partionne et ensuite il lance l'installation. Une fois sous windows, il suffit de mettre le cd ou cle usb et sa devrait s'installer sans aucun problème.

Mais bon, c'est la première étape qui pose problème. Pour le moment je vais attendre avant d'installer Windows 7 mais j'espère que sa ne va pas être trop long.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2011)

sooonic a dit:


> Justement, j'ai recement acheter Windows 7.
> Mais bon, c'est la première étape qui pose problème. Pour le moment je vais attendre avant d'installer Windows 7 mais j'espère que sa ne va pas être trop long.



http://www.clubic.com/actualite-320924-mac-boot-camp-gere-officiellement-windows.html
http://www.generation-nt.com/telecharger-boot-camp-mac-windows7-actualite-946531.html

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL996?viewlocale=fr_FR

Citation :

Publiée par Alexandre Laurent le Mercredi 20 Janvier 2010
S'il était déjà possible d'installer Windows 7 via Boot Camp sur son Mac, la prise en charge du dernier système d'exploitation de Microsoft n'était pas garantie de façon officielle et certains problèmes pouvaient émerger, notamment sur les dernières machines commercialisées par Apple. Ils devraient toutefois bientôt n'être que de mauvais souvenirs, puisque la société dirigée par Steve Jobs vient de publier la version *3.1 de Boot Camp*, laquelle assure enfin la compatibilité avec Windows 7.

La mise à jour est conseillée à tous. Selon Apple, elle « corrige les problèmes rencontrés avec le trackpad Apple, permet d'éteindre la LED rouge du port audio sur les portables lorsqu'il n'est pas utilisé et assurer la prise en charge du clavier sans fil ainsi que de la souris Magic Mouse ».

Réservé à Snow Leopard, Boot Camp 3.1 est décliné en deux versions, 32 bits (380 Mo) et 64 bits (274 Mo), en fonction du type de système Windows que vous souhaitez installer sur votre Mac. Pour les Mac équipés d'une carte graphique GeForce 7300 ou 7600 GT, il est conseillé d'appliquer cette mise à jour firmware avant de procéder à l'installation de Windows 7. Des pilotes spécifiques sont par ailleurs requis pour les derniers iMac 21,5 et 27 pouces.

La prise en charge de Windows 7 est donc maintenant officiellement assurée sur tous les Mac équipés de processeurs Intel, à l'exception toutefois de quelques modèles de 2006 dont la liste suit :

- iMac (17 pouces, début 2006)
- iMac (17 pouces, fin 2006)
- iMac (20 pouces, début 2006)
- iMac (20 pouces, fin 2006)
- MacBook Pro (15 pouces, début 2006)
- MacBook Pro (17 pouces, début 2006)
- MacBook Pro (15 pouces, fin 2006)
- MacBook Pro (17 pouces, fin 2006)
- Mac Pro (mi-2006, Intel Xeon Dual-core 2,66GHz ou 3GHz


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2011)

oui Bootcamp 3.1 apporte la compatibilité Windows 7 mais pour l'installer, il faut que Bootcamp 3.0 soit présent sur la machine.

Bootcamp 3.0 est compatible uniquement avec XP et Vista. Donc, pour pouvoir installer la version 3.1, il faut installer Bootcamp 3.0 (présent sur le disque de snow leopard) sur Windows 7 et la, il installe un gestionnaire et des pilotes conçus pour vista sur windows 7. Ensuite, il faut faire une mise à jour Bootcamp 3.1 par dessus.

Normalement, si maintenant apple supporte "officiellement" Windows 7, il devrait fournir un gestionnaire + pilotes conçu spécifiquement pour Windows 7. C'est justement pour sa que l'assistant Bootcamp de 10.6.6 propose de graver un nouveau gestionnaire (ou creer une clé usb) qu'il faut utiliser juste après l'installation de Win7 à la place du disque de Snow.

En plus je possède le dernier modèle de macbook disponible, donc niveau compatibilité, aucun problème.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2011)

sooonic a dit:


> oui Bootcamp 3.1 apporte la compatibilité Windows 7 mais pour l'installer, il faut que Bootcamp 3.0 soit présent sur la machine.
> 
> Bootcamp 3.0 est compatible uniquement avec XP et Vista. Donc, pour pouvoir installer la version 3.1, il faut installer Bootcamp 3.0 (présent sur le disque de snow leopard) sur Windows 7 et la, il installe un gestionnaire et des pilotes conçus pour vista sur windows 7. Ensuite, il faut faire une mise à jour Bootcamp 3.1 par dessus.
> 
> ...



Derniers résultats de mes recherches ... *tes recherches *

MacBook Air (fin 2010) : configuration système requise pour Microsoft Windows 7
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4410?viewlocale=fr_FR

Mises à jour des programmes internes de l&#8217;EFI et du SMC sur les Mac à processeur Intel
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1237?viewlocale=fr_FR

MacBook Air (fin 2010) : installation de gestionnaires Windows 7
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4407?viewlocale=fr_FR

*Attention : imprime les procédures avant *


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2011)

Je n'ai pas le Macbook air, j'ai un Macbook.

J'ai ce modele (core2duo 2,4 Ghz, 2 Go, GeForce 320, dd 250 Go)

http://www.apple.com/fr/macbook/

Sinon, j'ai deja fait les mise a jour efi, etc... Ce qui pose probleme: la creation d'un cd ou d'une cle usb avec le nouveau gestionnaire pour windows 7, via l'assistant Bootcamp de 10.6.6, ne fonctionne pas.

Et je ne suis pas le seul a avoir ce probleme.


----------



## edd72 (26 Janvier 2011)

Faudrait peut-être contacter Apple, non?


----------



## Valoux (26 Janvier 2011)

Hi Everybody,

j'ai exactement le même problème, quand je veux telecharger le logiciel de prise en charge de windows, il me le telecharge parfaitement mais ensuite quand il me demande de le graver ou le mettre sur clef, y a rien qui bouge...

Enfin voila quoi c'est chiant...

Y a pas un petit génie des Mac dans le coin ?

Ciao


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2011)

Valoux a dit:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> j'ai exactement le même problème, quand je veux telecharger le logiciel de prise en charge de windows, il me le telecharge parfaitement mais ensuite quand il me demande de le graver ou le mettre sur clef, y a rien qui bouge...
> 
> ...



Salut,

Génie ou pas, cela un max de temps que nous pensons qu'il faut voir avec Apple, quelle parade ils ont pour corriger cela


----------



## er18 (28 Janvier 2011)

Salut,

Même problème avec mon macmini alu sous osx 10.6.6

C'est rageant ... 

J'espère que les développeurs corrige le bug ... ont-ils été prévenus ???


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2011)

J'ai vu plusieurs sujets pour le meme probleme sur le forum du site d'apple (section  assistance), donc a mon avis, le probleme est connu (je suppose que Apple doit regarder de temps en temps ce qui se passe sur le forum officiel, histoire de voir les bugs pour une correction dans une prochaine maj).


----------



## jeandelens (28 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous, je m'excuse tout d'abord pour mon amateurisme en informatique mais hier pendant 4H j'ai essayer d'installer ce fameux BootCamp mais sans réussite !! Je souhaite en réalité installer un de mes ancien jeu Empire Total War sur mon nouveau mac book pro. J'ai donc installé avec succès L'assisstance BootCamp mais au moment de la gravure sur un CD vierge que j'ai pourtant mis dans l'ordi, rien ne se passe pareil lorsque j'ai mis un disque dur externe !! Je suis MAC OS X 10.6.6 alors je sais pas si c'est le fameux snow leopard. Bah voila j'ai fait le tour, je pars au bahut donc je pourrai pas remercier tout de suite les personne tentant de m'aider à ce soir j'espère avec une solution. Merci d'avance !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2011)

J'ai vu cette page sur le site d'Apple :

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3648


...


----------



## claude83fr (22 Février 2011)

TonyT a dit:


> Tous les autres topics que j'ai lu ailleurs datent d'il y a quelques jours, on dirait que ça vient de la mise à jour 6.6. J'espère que ce sera vite corrigé..
> 
> Il y a un endroit où on peut soumettre ces problèmes à Apple ?


J'ai aussi ce problème actuellement!!! Je viens de découvrir Macgénération ce soir en cherchant une solution sur le net!!! et me suis inscrit.
Je n'ai pas de solution.... mais comme je découvre les forums, je crians de ne pas tout voir.
Si vous avez eu une solution, j'apprécierai de la connaître.
Je vais essayer contacter apple.
Merci de votre réponse
Claude

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h10 ----------

J'ajoute aussi que j'ai bootcamp 3.0.4  et que la mise à jour logicielle ne mets pas à jour bootcamp!!! Pourquoi?

Merci pour celui qui aurait une solution...
Claude


----------



## claude83fr (23 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un sait-il comment en discuter avec le support d'Apple?
Nous sommes assez nombreux avec ce problème..!!
Merci
Cordialement
Claude


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2011)

Et un lien qui explique cela ... du je peux ... je ne peux pas 

> http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/solution-bootcamp-du-4-02-2011-a-596872.html


----------



## claude83fr (23 Février 2011)

sooonic a dit:


> J'ai vu cette page sur le site d'Apple :
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3648
> 
> ...


 
Je vais essayer.. le tuyau est attractif!!!
merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h52 ----------

merci pour votre info qui rejoint celle de soonic...!
Je vais pouvoir continuer "rassuré"??? !!!


----------

